# Jeff Foiles got 13 Months, $100k Fine.



## WOODIE13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Not sure if you all have seen this or not.

http://www.sj-r.com/top-stories/x2069920489/Fallin-Skies-hunter-gets-13-months-100K-fine


Now for Canada


----------



## chadf (Jun 24, 2011)

Said, page not found for me ?


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 24, 2011)

Not enough.


----------



## PintailM2 (Jun 24, 2011)

He got off easy in my book! They shoulda made an example of him and gave him the maximum penality!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff Foiles Pleads Guilty to Federal Duck Hunting Violations



Working together with state wildlife enforcement agents in Illinois and Iowa, and internationally with counterparts in Canada, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS) agents close illegal duck hunting case. Professional duck hunter and guide Jeffrey B. Foiles pleaded guilty yesterday in federal court in Springfield, Ill., to wildlife charges arising from the illegal sale of guided waterfowl hunts, the Department of Justice announced July 23, 2011. 



Foiles, 54, of Pleasant Hill, Ill., pleaded guilty to an information charging him with one misdemeanor count of unlawful sale of wildlife in violation of the Lacey Act, as well as one misdemeanor count of unlawfully taking migratory game birds in violation of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act. At the same time, the company that operates Foiles’ hunting club, the Fallin’ Skies Strait Meat Duck Club LLC, located in Pike County, Ill., pleaded guilty to an information charging it with one felony count of unlawful sale of wildlife in violation of the Lacey Act and one felony count of making false writings in a matter within the jurisdiction of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.



The Lacey Act is a federal law that makes it illegal to knowingly transport or sell wildlife taken in violation of federal law or regulation. The act defines the sale of wildlife to include the sale of guiding services for the illegal taking of wildlife.



“The case had more to do with greed than hunting,” notes USFWS Resident Agent in Charge for Illinois and Missouri Timothy J. Santel. “When you look at the totality of the crimes, the case was more about commercializing wildlife for private gain then the art of hunting,” said Santel.



According to the plea agreements filed yesterday, between 2003 and 2007, Foiles sold and guided waterfowl hunts at the club for the purpose of illegally hunting ducks and geese in excess of hunters’ individual daily bag limits. Guided hunters paid $250 per day for hunts at the club. Foiles and others at the club also falsified hunting records in order to conceal the excesses.



The maximum penalty for a felony violation of the Lacey Act or the federal false writing statute includes up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine. 



According to the plea agreements filed yesterday, the government and the defendants have jointly asked the court to sentence Foiles to 13 months in prison, to be followed by one year of supervised release during which time he may not hunt or guide hunters, and to pay a $100,000 fine for which Fallin’ Skies Strait Meat Duck Club LLC agreed to serve as guarantor. Further, Foiles agreed to one additional year, following completion of his term of supervised release, during which he will not hunt or guide. 



The court must determine whether or not to accept the plea agreements. If the plea agreements are accepted by the court, the government has agreed to dismiss the pending felony indictment against Foiles.



The sentencing hearing for Foiles is currently set for Sept. 21, 2011, before U.S. Magistrate Judge Byron G. Cudmore. The sentencing hearing for Fallin’ Skies Strait Meat Duck Club LLC is scheduled for Oct. 27, 2011, before U.S. District Judge Richard Mills. 



The case was investigated by the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service, in cooperation with the Illinois Department of Natural Resources, the Iowa Department of Natural Resources, and the government of Canada. The case is being prosecuted by the U.S. Attorney’s Office for the Central District of Illinois and the Justice Department’s Environmental Crimes Section.



For more information on the Midwest Region of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service visit http://midwest.fws.gov. 

The mission of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service is working with others to conserve, protect, and enhance fish, wildlife, plants, and their habitats for the continuing benefit of the American people. We are both a leader and trusted partner in fish and wildlife conservation, known for our scientific excellence, stewardship of lands and natural resources, dedicated professionals, and commitment to public service. For more information on our work and the people who make it happen, visit www.fws.gov. 
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 24, 2011)

PintailM2 said:


> He got off easy in my book! They shoulda made an example of him and gave him the maximum penality!



Agreed. He blatently broke the law for 5 years, he should do 5 years.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 24, 2011)

Lukikus2 said:


> Agreed. He blatently broke the law for 5 years, he should do 5 years.



You can do worse things to a human and not get 5 years. Personally I think they should have nailed him with a huge monetary fine.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I dont know what to think myself?  I think the fine is too small, My understanding he done this for years and he only made 100k in those years. NOT! Now 13 months time to serve I think he should get 12months for everyyear he did it. How about the damage he did to the waterfowl, This damage is not replaceable. Now, how about the damage to the sport of waterfowling. That makes all of us look bad. He cant guide or hunt for 2 years. I think he should not beable to hunt for the same amount of time for the years he was breaking the law.  Guiding that is joke who would go with him now.
Now the club that let this go on, Well someone knew about going ons and it was somebody with power and ownership of this club, Looks like they geting off eazy. It should be turned over to U.S.Fish and wild life Service So it can be use to help waterfowl and other animals.  It could be funded by hunting.
 I know people make mistakes everyone does it. If the was a 1 time thing ok he is a dummy. But to do this for years and profit from it, He is ?????.  The damage is pretty big from these crimes. Now it is true, he will never beable to show his face around without people looking at him and talking about him and finding a new job.I really feel sorry for his family and friends, they will feel the pain of his actions. So it is left up to the courts to decide the out come of this.
So I just dont Know what to think? What should happen?
Larry

Just read the statment he gave after he pleaded Guilty!!!  His he quilty or not? He saids he not and he will be filming a new hunting video and saleing calls.
Am I missing something???


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Check out his Facebook page


----------



## cmk07c (Jun 24, 2011)

*Felony*

Pretty sure it is illegal for a convicted felon to own a gun and/or purchase a hunting license. He will not hunt again unless he is pardoned or something drastic happens. Much like if you lose voting privileges. Am I off on this one or is this going to plea down or be part of his plea deal.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 24, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> Pretty sure it is illegal for a convicted felon to own a gun and/or purchase a hunting license. He will not hunt again unless he is pardoned or something drastic happens. Much like if you lose voting privileges. Am I off on this one or is this going to plea down or be part of his plea deal.


 
I think his BUSINESS got charged, LLC.

Don't they have the poacher coalition where if violations happen in a state, others honor it too?


----------



## cmk07c (Jun 27, 2011)

*Llc*



WOODIE13 said:


> I think his BUSINESS got charged, LLC.
> 
> Don't they have the poacher coalition where if violations happen in a state, others honor it too?




I know a Limited Liability Company prevents you from being financially liable, however this is a criminal case not a dispute that ended up in a monetary loss, I'm sure Enron got charged in the scam, but that doesn't mean that the board of directors and ceo were given a pass, because the the sole owner wasn't financially liable. No way this guy ever hunts again, unless he uses a bow. I was in a club with a guy that was a convicted felon and as a result he had to use a muzzle loader and/or bow. Not allowed by a court of law to own a firearm. Same will go for Jeff Foiles.


----------



## throwdown (Jun 27, 2011)

What a piece of garbage!!!! Heck of a way to show our children how to be a good sportsman.


----------



## kwil13 (Jun 27, 2011)

He plead guilty to 2 misdemeanors and his guide service to 2 felonies, he can't  hunt for 3 years,and can't guide for 2 years, this lowlife should be banned for life


----------



## Skyjacker (Jun 27, 2011)

Guy is a massive ******.  If you've ever seen his picture of his skull cap, camo painted face, and enough goose bands around his lanyard to act as an anchor, you'd agree.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 27, 2011)

In his statement he said will be releaseing a new video out this yr. he will be saling calls and business will keep running and thanks everyone for subporting him. He blame it on everyone his exwife, old empolyees, expartern. They were mad and was trying to destory him. He said, he didnt do anything wrong , but he knew of the wrong doings and about the team hunting and the paperwork was being reported wrong. Sounds like he got it made. In 2 yrs he will be hunting again and guiding.


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 29, 2011)

Man I know what a low life who is gonna compensate the family's of all those innocent dead ducks that had to die so young? Foiles was guilty over letting his clients shoot his limit a practice that every guide that I have ever met participates in. Democrats that terrorize our citys would never see punishment like this but then again the name of the game is keep the white man down congrats liberal America what a victory you caught the waterfowl mass murderer we can all sleep better tonight!! If he would have done this in Argentina y'all would have had no problem with it!! They are birds just birds....


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

Killin Time, I dont know how to take your last post. I fill you are taken all this personal. I dont care where the crimes take place here or there. It is still is a crime!! I dont care who you are, your color or your beleafs. If you break the law you have a price to pay.
WE do agree on 1 thing there is those that get away with murder. But that is a whole other can of worms.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 29, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> Man I know what a low life who is gonna compensate the family's of all those innocent dead ducks that had to die so young? Foiles was guilty over letting his clients shoot his limit a practice that every guide that I have ever met participates in. Democrats that terrorize our citys would never see punishment like this but then again the name of the game is keep the white man down congrats liberal America what a victory you caught the waterfowl mass murderer we can all sleep better tonight!! If he would have done this in Argentina y'all would have had no problem with it!! They are birds just birds....



So what exactly should "they" have done to him?


----------



## Killin Time (Jun 29, 2011)

They should have put there efforts were they are needed like  providing habitat and working with farmers to provide food and breeding grounds for the birds.  Hunters do not compare in danger to the birds like loss of habitat does. Hunters make up for less than one fifth of waterfowl deaths.  I feel like PETA has taken over this forum. It would have been a more fair punishment to make him put that100k in wildlife habitat somewhere


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 29, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> They should have put there efforts were they are needed like  providing habitat and working with farmers to provide food and breeding grounds for the birds.  Hunters do not compare in danger to the birds like loss of habitat does. Hunters make up for less than one fifth of waterfowl deaths.  I feel like PETA has taken over this forum. It would have been a more fair punishment to make him put that100k in wildlife habitat somewhere



I AGREE WITH YOU 100%. YES I am member of PETA too.
PEOPLE
EATING
TASTY
ANIMALS  
Good luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## birddog52 (Jun 29, 2011)

plenty of rich jerks out there doing the same thing but luckly this one got caught


----------



## Nitro (Jun 29, 2011)

birddog52 said:


> plenty of rich jerks out there doing the same thing but luckly this one got caught



Plenty of poor ones too. 

Back to the original topic, Foiles' ego and carelessness got him caught, charged and convicted. He has NO ONE to blame but himself.


----------



## RB8782 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Plenty of poor ones too.
> 
> Back to the original topic, Foiles' ego and carelessness got him caught, charged and convicted. He has NO ONE to blame but himself.



agree


----------



## Nitro (Jun 29, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> They should have put there efforts were they are needed like  providing habitat and working with farmers to provide food and breeding grounds for the birds.  Hunters do not compare in danger to the birds like loss of habitat does. Hunters make up for less than one fifth of waterfowl deaths.  I feel like PETA has taken over this forum. It would have been a more fair punishment to make him put that100k in wildlife habitat somewhere



As much as Foiles took from Waterfowl and Waterfowling (i.e. making his living from the resource), he could have been donating a major amount of cash to Delta or DU all along. 

I have met the man more than once and will refrain from fully commenting here about him. 

He got way less than he deserved as far as punishment goes. The man is a blatant outlaw and is now a convicted one. He broke the law and was found guilty. (of multiple charges).. 

The rest is between him and a higher power than I. Knowing Foiles and his ego, expect to hear that he is hunting in Canada, Mexico or South America before the year is out..(or all of these places)..


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 4, 2011)

jeff will hit the ground running,want miss a step...way to much support...for every 1 that HATES....3MORE LOVES ''HIM''..


----------



## chase870 (Jul 4, 2011)

If he has any violations in Canada I bet he wont be hunting there right away. The Canidians tend to suspend your hunting rights for violations. They will even refuse to allow into the country if you have a convection in the U.S. i.e. DUI etc. It will be inteesting to see if they allow him entry into their country.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

They said that jeff and his company will be at the blast in macon. 
He is on the ventor list.
Larry


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't do a lot of posting on here.  But why would they allow him to be at this event, vendor or not?  After what he has done and I agree with some of the other post, he is not the only one who has ever done this sort of thing.  But come on guys, this guys markets calls, videos, you nome it, and has made a comfortable living being a criminal.  

IMO, this guy should have his hunting "privileges" taken away for at least 10 years, maybe longer.  

There are a lot of people out there that support the "gangster" attitude, and a lot of the youngster's think it's cool.  But as long as society keeps excepting this type of behavior, this is what we can continue to expect from it.

Sorry to get on a soap box.  But I'm sick and tired of hearing about the "golden children" getting by with murder!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate to said this but GON sales the vendor spots. Larry


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 8, 2011)

The Flying Duckman said:


> I don't do a lot of posting on here.  But why would they allow him to be at this event, vendor or not?  After what he has done and I agree with some of the other post, he is not the only one who has ever done this sort of thing.  But come on guys, this guys markets calls, videos, you nome it, and has made a comfortable living being a criminal.
> 
> IMO, this guy should have his hunting "privileges" taken away for at least 10 years, maybe longer.
> 
> ...





DANG....THE MAN BROKE THE LAW AND NOW SHOULD BE STONED ? WELL YOU SIR SHOULD BE TOO..THAT IS IF YOU HAVE EVER KILLED OVER THE LIMIT ,hunting any game..

don't understand how "old school "DUCK COMMANDER is  praised and loved for doing the same thing FOLIES has done..

truthfully none of it means nothing to me...but i hate to see a man go to jail and lose everything for breaking game laws  ..when you've got people getting off and set free after killing a small child or worse...


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with both of you. I dont think he wasnt punished for what he did, But destory him no, I agree people get away with murder everyday. Animals  and people  are different and that is for sure. But The Law is the law and if you break it you pay. Well thats the way should be. 
We all have broken the law at lease one time or the other. If you keep doing it you will get caught and pay the price.  That is what jeff and all his people did. Just some plede against him. If i had done something like that, The last thing I would do,is go to a hunting show. But that is me and I wouldnt do what he did in the first place.
He was tried, and pleded out, the courts took the deal. 
Larry


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 9, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I agree with both of you. I dont think he wasnt punished for what he did, But destory him no, I agree people get away with murder everyday. Animals  and people  are different and that is for sure. But The Law is the law and if you break it you pay. Well thats the way should be.
> We all have broken the law at lease one time or the other. If you keep doing it you will get caught and pay the price.  That is what jeff and all his people did. Just some plede against him. If i had done something like that, The last thing I would do,is go to a hunting show. But that is me and I wouldnt do what he did in the first place.
> He was tried, and pleded out, the courts took the deal.
> Larry


----------



## ssm (Jul 9, 2011)

There were several TV Hunting Show people that were on some of these hunts, to bad they didnt get a hefty fine also.  Everyone that was on one of these hunts was guilty,  when I go somewhere hunting I know what the limits are, when you shoot your limit, the guides and the cameramans,  You pretty much know your breaking the law also.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 10, 2011)

if i saw him at the bar i would by him a budwieser and exchange storys of killin them togather


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> if i saw him at the bar i would by him a budwieser and exchange storys of killin them togather


 

Says enough about your character...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 10, 2011)

WOODIE13 said:


> Says enough about your character...


----------



## burtman725 (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 11, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> DANG....THE MAN BROKE THE LAW AND NOW SHOULD BE STONED ? WELL YOU SIR SHOULD BE TOO..THAT IS IF YOU HAVE EVER KILLED OVER THE LIMIT ,hunting any game..
> 
> don't understand how "old school "DUCK COMMANDER is  praised and loved for doing the same thing FOLIES has done..
> 
> truthfully none of it means nothing to me...but i hate to see a man go to jail and lose everything for breaking game laws  ..when you've got people getting off and set free after killing a small child or worse...



First of all, for your information "Sir"; I have been hunting and fishing for 39 years now, and have never killed over my limit on anything!

Second, I do not see anywhere in my post about sending the guy to "Jail".

This was not a one time incident for the man, it was repeated over a period of years!  With paying clients present.  Have you not seen the famous video of the 4th shell being floated?  Birds being blown apart after they were dead on spiraling toward the ground?  And why was this done, for the almighty "Dollar".

This was not an incident of a man taking one bird over the limit to feed his family, or a deer or rabbit out of season to feed his family because he had no other means!  No sir, this was kill em all and let's sell some  more videos.

And I also recall posting, that as long as society keeps excepting this type of behavior, thats what it can expect in return.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 11, 2011)

Welll.........................  You should be "rewarded"  you are the perfect hunter.....and if you kill  5 mallards  to feed your family then you should'nt be punished.but if you killed 5 or 500 over the limit,just because...well rights is right and wrong is wrong...but your perfect ,so this doesn't  apply to you ..just the other 99.9% of hunters...you should write a book about never catching to many fish and killing any animals over the limit..the life of a perfect hunter/person...might sell..who knows ..lol


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 11, 2011)

judgeing by the blind in your avatar you wont ever have to worry about killing to many ducks!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 12, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> judgeing by the blind in your avatar you wont ever have to worry about killing to many ducks!!!!



The internet "bad boy" strikes again!!

You either get beat up all the time or you just like to get a rise out of people behind your keyboard..... probably a little bit of both. I don't imagine you would run your trap to a bunch of grown men to their faces.


----------



## bbducks (Jul 12, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> judgeing by the blind in your avatar you wont ever have to worry about killing to many ducks!!!!




Hey did you kill that gator in your avatar


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 12, 2011)

With all the talk of baiting on this board, I feel like I am being baited here.....Walkin' away...


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 12, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> Welll.........................  You should be "rewarded"  you are the perfect hunter.....and if you kill  5 mallards  to feed your family then you should'nt be punished.but if you killed 5 or 500 over the limit,just because...well rights is right and wrong is wrong...but your perfect ,so this doesn't  apply to you ..just the other 99.9% of hunters...you should write a book about never catching to many fish and killing any animals over the limit..the life of a perfect hunter/person...might sell..who knows ..lol



You might want to be careful, makeing a generalization  that 99.9% of hunters are doing something wrong.  I do recall that you stated that "none of this means anything to me", so why are you defending the this guy and his criminal behavior.  You part of the (Face Paint Mafia)?


And Killin Time; you want to insult me without even knowing me?  I think I will just agree with stringmusic and leave it at that.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 12, 2011)

The Flying Duckman said:


> You might want to be careful, makeing a generalization  that 99.9% of hunters are doing something wrong.  I do recall that you stated that "none of this means anything to me", so why are you defending the this guy and his criminal behavior.  You part of the (Face Paint Mafia)?
> 
> 
> And Killin Time; you want to insult me without even knowing me?  I think I will just agree with stringmusic and leave it at that.




DUDE...........................................DUDE............... !  MAN............ I LOVE YOU   ,BUT YOU CAN'T HAVE MY BUDLIGHT  !  LOL.... 



I GIVE UP.......    YOU ARE RIGHT   I AM WRONG 

SORRY IF I OFFENDED YOU...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2011)

You fellers that want to argue with each other, take it to a PM.


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 12, 2011)

im sorry but yes i do find it humorous to joke with people a little that is how i was raised yall shouldnt take this whole hunting thing so serious i go everyday of the season and i can laugh about the mistakes i make so i feel like i should be able to laugh at the way that other people feel like it should be done and yes if you ever do hunt with me you will see how we laugh from the time that we put the boat in until its over thats why we still have a good time when we only kill a few birds.  i could care less how old you are just because i havent been doing it since the 60s doesnt mean anything last time i checked ducks behavior hasnt changed in the last forty years you go where the ducks are and hide real good and point your gun at them when they get real close and pull the trigger. maybe i missed somthing though please correct me if i wrong i wont hold a gruge!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Foiles sucks but he does make a good sounding call.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey folks, I got to stop being so argumentive. I'm working on being the "new emusmacker".


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 12, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Hey folks, I got to stop being so argumentive. I'm working on being the "new emusmacker".   I like this site and want to hang around longer, so no more debates from me, seems folks can dish it but can't take it and I can't tell who can or can't so I'll just post all poistive from now on whether I agree or not.
> 
> So for my positive post on Foiles, I take back what I said earlier about the man. He was a great call maker and salesman.




how's my little buddy doing ? he still practicing with his call ? talk to ya soon my friend ...


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 13, 2011)

Killin Time said:


> im sorry but yes i do find it humorous to joke with people a little that is how i was raised yall shouldnt take this whole hunting thing so serious i go everyday of the season and i can laugh about the mistakes i make so i feel like i should be able to laugh at the way that other people feel like it should be done and yes if you ever do hunt with me you will see how we laugh from the time that we put the boat in until its over thats why we still have a good time when we only kill a few birds.  i could care less how old you are just because i havent been doing it since the 60s doesnt mean anything last time i checked ducks behavior hasnt changed in the last forty years you go where the ducks are and hide real good and point your gun at them when they get real close and pull the trigger. maybe i missed somthing though please correct me if i wrong i wont hold a gruge!



Your best post yet.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 13, 2011)

He has his date in Canada, maybe he will make videos south of the border (and stay there)


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 13, 2011)

Nobody that I know ever floats a fourth............


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 13, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> how's my little buddy doing ? he still practicing with his call ? talk to ya soon my friend ...



He's doing great. Ready to start scouting for geese. He's been watching some residents on the lake.  I told him deer season was first but he just don't seem interested in deer. 

Yes he's been practicing it all the time.  bout to drive his mama crazy.LOL


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 13, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> He's doing great. Ready to start scouting for geese. He's been watching some residents on the lake.  I told him deer season was first but he just don't seem interested in deer.
> 
> Yes he's been practicing it all the time.  bout to drive his mama crazy.LOL


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 21, 2011)

Is it wrong for a guide to let a client kill the guides limit and not for two partners to share theirs. How about hunters that kill both a morning and afternoon limit.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 21, 2011)

obrunson said:


> Is it wrong for a guide to let a client kill the guides limit and not for two partners to share theirs. How about hunters that kill both a morning and afternoon limit.



Both are illegal.  He got caught.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jul 25, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Foiles sucks but he does make a good sounding call.



This is true.  I blew one at the Blast just because I was curious and never blew any of his calls.......fell in love with one and had to get it.  Now I know it may seem I'm "supporting" him by buying the call, but I am in no means supporting his decisions.  I just like the call.  I may spray paint it to cover up the ugly arrangement of letters on it   ...........who knows, it may be worth something one day!  ...........I'm sure one of Hitlers pistol's would be worth something in today's times!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 25, 2011)

Seen he was at the blast, Didnt look like he had any worries


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 25, 2011)

Talked to jeff  3 or 4 times over the weekend,glade he came to ga...


----------



## Killin Time (Jul 25, 2011)

I spoke with him as well and let's just say there are definitely two sides to every story he was charged with allowing someone to shoot his limit and the sale of illegally taken wildlife which I would say 99 percent of the people on. Here that actually duck hunt have been guilty of atleast once if you have ever sold fish without a lisence that is the sale of illegally taken wildlife just something to think about ( let he who has not sinned cast the first stone)


----------



## GADAWGS (Jul 25, 2011)

I have been watching this post as well as others on other forums and have held my mouth closed for several reasons. Most people have formed their opinion and its hard to sway them otherwise. Also, its hard for me to condemn a man without ALL the facts. With my line of work, I can tell you that not all the facts ( good or bad) were presented in this or most other cases ( unless a capital case). I have never met the man, but would not have a problem shaking his hand. When a fellow callmaker ( and I do know this man personally) says to pass on a message to Foiles basically saying that "Not veryone thinks your a bad guy", that speaks volumes to me. Another fact that speaks of the "man" Jeff Foiles is that he could have ran and buried his head in the sand after the plea, but he hasnt done that. Even though you know he has read what everyone thinks about him. Alot of people think he is doing that out of arrogance, I lean towards he is doing it out of necessity. People are still going to buy his calls and DVDs and that is the ONLY way he is going to be able to pay that fine. Would I hunt with him? Sure, as long as he wasnt the guide. And dont get me wrong, I am not condoning what he did, but I think the punishment he received was inline with the crime. And I will leave it with this, one of my favorite quotes from the Bible, "He who is without sin, let him cast the first stone". I cant throw a rock


----------



## grunt (Jul 25, 2011)

I am with you , I was in Afghanistan a couple years ago and was calling a friend who was in front of Jeffs booth when he heard where I was he grabbed the phone and thanked me and then asked my name and talked like 15minutes or so , then a couple weeks later I got a box with a call ingraved with a private message . After that I wrote him an e- mail after that he wrote me back a few times and he invited me and my buddy out so we went . When we got there he had made me a 4 calls with our unit patch 2 of my buddies that wanted them didn't make it home so he had us ingrave them and they hang behind his desk and have never been blown and the he has us stay with him instead of a hotel there he told us what the real deal was and accepted responsibility of what he had done and then after that invited us to hunt and I do every year from then till now . That being said he did this and wouldn't have us pay for anything , that says a lot to me and he has been a good friend I too sit back and watch every one say what they will and that is ok I just don't like that some act or say they have never done wrong even has little has a speeding ticket!


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Jul 25, 2011)

GADAWGS said:


> I have been watching this post as well as others on other forums and have held my mouth closed for several reasons. Most people have formed their opinion and its hard to sway them otherwise. Also, its hard for me to condemn a man without ALL the facts. With my line of work, I can tell you that not all the facts ( good or bad) were presented in this or most other cases ( unless a capital case). I have never met the man, but would not have a problem shaking his hand. When a fellow callmaker ( and I do know this man personally) says to pass on a message to Foiles basically saying that "Not veryone thinks your a bad guy", that speaks volumes to me. Another fact that speaks of the "man" Jeff Foiles is that he could have ran and buried his head in the sand after the plea, but he hasnt done that. Even though you know he has read what everyone thinks about him. Alot of people think he is doing that out of arrogance, I lean towards he is doing it out of necessity. People are still going to buy his calls and DVDs and that is the ONLY way he is going to be able to pay that fine. Would I hunt with him? Sure, as long as he wasnt the guide. And dont get me wrong, I am not condoning what he did, but I think the punishment he received was inline with the crime. And I will leave it with this, one of my favorite quotes from the Bible, "He who is without sin, let him cast the first stone". I cant throw a rock


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 25, 2011)

grunt said:


> I am with you , I was in Afghanistan a couple years ago and was calling a friend who was in front of Jeffs booth when he heard where I was he grabbed the phone and thanked me and then asked my name and talked like 15minutes or so , then a couple weeks later I got a box with a call ingraved with a private message . After that I wrote him an e- mail after that he wrote me back a few times and he invited me and my buddy out so we went . When we got there he had made me a 4 calls with our unit patch 2 of my buddies that wanted them didn't make it home so he had us ingrave them and they hang behind his desk and have never been blown and the he has us stay with him instead of a hotel there he told us what the real deal was and accepted responsibility of what he had done and then after that invited us to hunt and I do every year from then till now . That being said he did this and wouldn't have us pay for anything , that says a lot to me and he has been a good friend I too sit back and watch every one say what they will and that is ok I just don't like that some act or say they have never done wrong even has little has a speeding ticket!



Dang, that's pretty cool


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 25, 2011)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> I'm sure one of Hitlers pistol's would be worth something in today's times!



Herman Goerings Sauer shotgun sold a couple of years ago for, I think, just under $100k.

Himmlers double rifle is about to go to auction. lol


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 25, 2011)

GADAWGS said:


> I have been watching this post as well as others on other forums and have held my mouth closed for several reasons. Most people have formed their opinion and its hard to sway them otherwise. Also, its hard for me to condemn a man without ALL the facts. With my line of work, I can tell you that not all the facts ( good or bad) were presented in this or most other cases ( unless a capital case). I have never met the man, but would not have a problem shaking his hand. When a fellow callmaker ( and I do know this man personally) says to pass on a message to Foiles basically saying that "Not veryone thinks your a bad guy", that speaks volumes to me. Another fact that speaks of the "man" Jeff Foiles is that he could have ran and buried his head in the sand after the plea, but he hasnt done that. Even though you know he has read what everyone thinks about him. Alot of people think he is doing that out of arrogance, I lean towards he is doing it out of necessity. People are still going to buy his calls and DVDs and that is the ONLY way he is going to be able to pay that fine. Would I hunt with him? Sure, as long as he wasnt the guide. And dont get me wrong, I am not condoning what he did, but I think the punishment he received was inline with the crime. And I will leave it with this, one of my favorite quotes from the Bible, "He who is without sin, let him cast the first stone". I cant throw a rock


For those people too quick to condemn Jeff, remember this---"A clear conscience is usually the result of foggy memory".
Good post GADAWG . My son has one of his goose calls and Jeff put in a new reed and cork and spent several minutes tuning it up; didn't charge him a cent and was extremely helpful in showing him how to run the call. Mighty nice of him and I admire the way he is handling this sad event.


----------



## Perkins (Jul 25, 2011)

*I met the man him self Sat.*

Me and ole Medicine man talked with him for atleast 45 minutes. I didn't even know who he was but I do now. He talked to us like he had known us all his life. He is a super nice guy. I for one think his fine was WAY TO HIGH , but thats the state of Illinois for you. 100 grand for ducks? give me a break? I know people that have killed other people and got off better than that. But anyway he was a super nice guy and he's doing the time so let it be. Most of the people stoneing him to death are just jealous of him anyway. I cant wait to see one of his Video's.


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Jul 26, 2011)

First of all, the only one to blame is Jeff himself,as a guide he made his living in waterfowl. Not just Jeff but his entirer company was found guilty. He must have gained a reputation for killing over the limit and the customers new this or he would have been caught before know. Ethical guides would not risk there reputation or guide services in this manner. He has no one to blame but himself, but yet he blames everyone else. That shows me the kind of man he is. I think the guys who violate in this manner should go without a gun and permit to hunt.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jul 27, 2011)

Compared to all the charges he had originally prior to the plea, he got off easy.


----------

